# 2005 Atlanta Hawks Preseason Game Thread



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*SCHEDULE:*

October 11, 2005 : Orlando Magic 104, Atlanta Hawks 93
October 12, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 109, Charlotte Bobcats 105 _(Birmingham, AL)_
October 17, 2005 : Charlotte Bobcats 94, Atlanta Hawks 88
October 18, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 97, New Orleans Hornets 94 _(Little Rock, AR)_
October 22, 2005 : Orlando Magic 105, Atlanta Hawks 100
October 24, 2005 : Miami Heat 84, Atlanta Hawks 83 _(Nashville, TN)_
October 27, 2005 : Memphis Grizzlies 99, Atlanta Hawks 84 _(Chattanooga, TN)_
October 28, 2005 : Atlanta Hawks 104, New Orleans Hornets 90 _(Columbus, GA)_


*ROSTER:*

Esteban Batista (F/C) _(Rookie)_

Josh Childress (G/F) (Stanford)

Tony Delk (G) (Kentucky)

John Edwards (C) (Kent State)

Al Harrington (F)

Royal Ivey (G) (Texas)

Joe Johnson (G/F) (Arkansas)

Tyronn Lue (G) (Nebraska)

Zaza Pachulia (F/C)

Donta Smith (G) (Southeastern Illinois)

Josh Smith (F)

Salim Stoudamire (G) (Arizona) _(Rookie)_

Marvin Williams (F) (North Carolina) _(Rookie)_


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta went out with a Joe Johnson - Josh Childress - Al Harrington - Josh Smith - ZaZa Pachulia line up tonight vs. Orlando.

Ugh. Josh Smith, PF? Why?


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Why not? Josh Smith can guard most PF.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Did either of you guys watch the game and have any observations? I couldn't watch any of tonight's games, because I haven't ordered League Pass yet and most likely won't until the regular season starts.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Did either of you guys watch the game and have any observations? I couldn't watch any of tonight's games, because I haven't ordered League Pass yet and most likely won't until the regular season starts.


Nope. Wasn't on TV here, and I don't get NBATV.

They were broadcasting it on the radio, but I was just following box scores.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta loses to Orlando 104-93.

Joe Johnson: 18 points, 7 assists, 6 turnovers
Marvin Williams: 12 points, 3 turnovers, 5 fouls


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Orlando Magic 104, Atlanta Hawks 93* _(October 11, 2005)_

Not Enough Magic for Newest Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Joe Johnson & Zaza Pachulia (18)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Joe Johnson (7)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Joe Johnson (7)


*AJC: Pachulia may be a big help* (10-11-05)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why were the Hawks playing guys so much? Johnson 39 minutes that's not smart save them for the season and avoid injury.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Why were the Hawks playing guys so much? Johnson 39 minutes that's not smart save them for the season and avoid injury.


I don't really buy that. This isn't football, injuries in the pre-season are not common. I think with the Hawks when you have so many young players and new faces, you want them to be familiar with each other as much as possible for when the real season gets under way.

http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/blog.html#preseason_opener

Is a good little piece on first game impressions.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Hawks I'm sure want to give Joe Johnson the full run at PG. Play him as much as he'll be playing during the season to get a good feel of how things are going to work out. Technically, you can get injured in practice as easily as you can in a scrimmage game.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> Did either of you guys watch the game and have any observations? I couldn't watch any of tonight's games, because I haven't ordered League Pass yet and most likely won't until the regular season starts.


Do they even show the Hawks preseason games ?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks beat the Okafor-less Bobcats 109-105 last night.

Why is Woodson playing Al at the 3 this year? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Atlanta Hawks 109, Charlotte Bobcats 105* _(October 12, 2005)_

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (25)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress & Zaza Pachulia (7)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Joe Johnson (4)


*AJC: Rookies rattled by nerves* (10-12-05)


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice to see Pachulia and Bautista put up nice numbers at center.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Charlotte Bobcats 94, Atlanta Hawks 88* _(October 17, 2005)_

Without Teammate, Hawks Return to Court

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (21)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Zaza Pachulia (10)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Joe Johnson (5)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Encouraging sign to see Zaza getting those rebounds.

That makes 1 decent rebounder we now have.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, maybe I was wrong about the Zaza signing. He's looked awful the few times I've seen him play but he's still young.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta wins a close one vs. the Hornets.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251018003

Josh Smith missed another game due to injury.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Atlanta Hawks 97, New Orleans Hornets 94* _(October 18, 2005)_

Early Lead Hoists Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (23)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Joe Johnson & Zaza Pachulia & Marvin Williams (6)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Childress & Joe Johnson (6)


*AJC: Hawks move to 2-2 in preseason* (10-18-05)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Orlando Magic 105, Atlanta Hawks 100* _(October 22, 2005)_

Magic Fly Away From Hawks

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Al Harrington (33)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Josh Childress (8)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Josh Smith (4)


*AJC: Magic clip Hawks 105-100* (10-22-05)


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice to see Josh Smith back in action and Josh Childress keeps on putting consistent performances.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

master8492 said:


> Nice to see Josh Smith back in action and <b>Josh Childress keeps on putting consistent performances.</b>


I'm loving the numbers he's putting up in the pre-season. It'll be great if he can do that all season long, be consistent throughout. Go JChill!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

while Harrington pauses Hawks beat Hornets 104-90

all 5 starters and Salim with more than 10 Points, Marvin grabs 13 rebounds, makes double-double, really nice ending of the preseason


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, seeing Marvin record a double double was definately encouraging.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Atlanta Hawks 104, New Orleans Hornets 90* _(October 28, 2005)_

Hawks Fly Past Hornets

Box Score

-- Hawks Scoring Leader - Zaza Pachulia (18)

-- Hawks Rebounding Leader - Marvin Williams (13)

-- Hawks Assists Leader - Joe Johnson (6)


*AJC: Hawks strangers no longer* (10-28-05)


----------

